# removing tigerseal from bumper with lighter fluid!



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Just thought I'd share a couple of pics!

I have a Corsa C which had a load of tigerseal, or at least I believe that's what it was, virtually welded to my front bumper. Think the previous owner had fitted an Irmscher splitter, and left this mess when they removed it. Really thought it was going to be a replacement bumper jobby which I couldn't really afford, but I thought I'd have a go at removing it myself with an old credit card and a tin of lighter fluid. Boy am I glad I did! a £1 tin of Ronson lighter fluid, a credit card and a few hours of elbow grease later my back is killing but very pleased with the results so far..

from this:




































to this:



























still needs the DA over it to get out the fine marks it's left but all in all a good result... saved me buying a second hand bumper! never underestimate the power of lighter fluid! :thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Thats pretty impressive, would never of thought of using lighter fluid and you've saved yourself a few bob in the process :thumb:


----------

